# Weird Bf-110 picture



## beaupower32 (Apr 3, 2009)

The photo shows Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 W.Nr. 5545 unit code 2Z+OP at the Duebendorf airfield in Switzerland during radar tests. Some time earlier, on March 15-16, 1944 Oberfeldwebel Helmut Treynogga and radio-operator Heinz Schwarz from 6./NJG6 departed from Echterdingen on board of Bf 110 G-4 2Z+OP. Their mission was to intercept an RAF bomber formation headed for Munich. The crew got lost and landed in Duebendorf, Switzerland and was taken into custody. The Bf 110 remained in Switzerland. However, the crew was returned to Germany about 5 weeks later. The Swiss tested the radar of the Bf 110 by pointing the Bf 110 upwards. Then a group of Swiss fighter planes flew overhead. That's when this unusual photo was taken


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2009)

Great shot man, real interesting....


----------



## imalko (Apr 3, 2009)

Is that the same Bf 110 for which Germans delivered number of Bf 109Gs to Switzerland and asked the Swiss to destroy it in turn, so it wouldn't end up in Allied hands? The Swiss did eventually destroyed the aircraft.


----------



## A4K (Apr 3, 2009)

Great shot mate! I figured it was a radar test.


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 3, 2009)

At first I thought they were launching the plane by rockets into the air.


----------



## Hangwire (Apr 3, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> At first I thought they were launching the plane by rockets into the air.



Me too! But then I saw the markings weren't German and suspected something. 
Good picture, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pic, haven't seen that one before!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 3, 2009)

"........and while your changing the oil, could you lube the front end?"


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 3, 2009)

imalko said:


> Is that the same Bf 110 for which Germans delivered number of Bf 109Gs to Switzerland and asked the Swiss to destroy it in turn, so it wouldn't end up in Allied hands? The Swiss did eventually destroyed the aircraft.


No, there was another Bf 110 G-4 W.Nr. 740055, C9+EN driven by Olt. Wilhelm Johnen (Staffelkapitan of 6./NJG 5) landed on night 27/28 April 1944 due to engine troubles.


----------



## imalko (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for info.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 3, 2009)

net_sailor said:


> No, there was another Bf 110 G-4 W.Nr. 740055, C9+EN driven by Olt. Wilhelm Johnen (Staffelkapitan of 6./NJG 5) landed on night 27/28 April 1944 due to engine troubles.



I wonder if the pilots received a hero's welcome upon their return to Germany?

 

I'm sure that the escapade of endangering German radar technology secrets was not taken lightly.

.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice stuff here.


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 3, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> I wonder if the pilots received a hero's welcome upon their return to Germany?


I don't think he was in serious troubles after return. Just recievied a new plane and was moved to Eastern Front - far away from Switzerland  Later became a Knight Cross winner and till end the war he claimed 34 night victories.
Ofw. Paul Mahle (the the Schräge Musik "inventor") was on board Johnen's aircraft - flew as a gunner. He had taked some secret files to the plane (set of radio codes or something like that). After return Mahle was grouded. There was third person, bordfunker lt Joachim Kamprath, but I don't know his fate.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 3, 2009)

Good to know... thanks.
Smart of them not to discipline an experienced night fighter pilot. Although i wouldn't consider a xfer to the eastern front a promotion!

.


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 3, 2009)

Johnen got an equal position on the new unit - Staffelkapitan of 8./NJG 6, but I don't think he was happy leaving his collegues.
There was brighter side of this transfer - no Mossies on the sky


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats true.. the Russians weren't particularly known for their aerial night fighting...

.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2009)

Interesting photo.


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> "........and while your changing the oil, could you lube the front end?"




And while your at it, rotate the tires.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2009)

The photo shows Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 W.Nr. 5545 unit code 2Z+OP at the Duebendorf airfield in Switzerland during radar tests. Some time earlier, on March 15-16, 1944 Oberfeldwebel Helmut Treynogga and radio-operator Heinz Schwarz from 6./NJG6 departed from Echterdingen on board of Bf 110 G-4 2Z+OP. Their mission was to intercept an RAF bomber formation headed for Munich. The crew got lost and landed in Duebendorf, Switzerland and was taken into custody. The Bf 110 remained in Switzerland. However, the crew was returned to Germany about 5 weeks later. The Swiss tested the radar of the Bf 110 by pointing the Bf 110 upwards. Then a group of Swiss fighter planes flew overhead. That's when this unusual photo was taken.

Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 2Z+OP Nightfighter | BattleGroundRelics


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 10, 2009)

Snautzer said:


> The photo shows Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 W.Nr. 5545 unit code 2Z+OP at the Duebendorf airfield in Switzerland during radar tests. Some time earlier, on March 15-16, 1944 Oberfeldwebel Helmut Treynogga and radio-operator Heinz Schwarz from 6./NJG6 departed from Echterdingen on board of Bf 110 G-4 2Z+OP. Their mission was to intercept an RAF bomber formation headed for Munich. The crew got lost and landed in Duebendorf, Switzerland and was taken into custody. The Bf 110 remained in Switzerland. However, the crew was returned to Germany about 5 weeks later. The Swiss tested the radar of the Bf 110 by pointing the Bf 110 upwards. Then a group of Swiss fighter planes flew overhead. That's when this unusual photo was taken.
> 
> Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 2Z+OP Nightfighter | BattleGroundRelics


----------

